# Bindings for GNU carbon credit 2014



## Oggeman (Nov 18, 2013)

anyooone??


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Raiden Phantom


----------



## Oggeman (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay, what about the union force or the burton cartel? I heard unions were good but the toecap was hard to "unlock". And are the cartels more freestyle then all mountain?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Both are good bindings. I haven't used either but I did use two Union's a couple years ago (DLX and Contact Pro). The buckles aren't "hard" to unlock per say, they're just different than most bindings, so if you don't know how to do it, it will probably seem hard at first. You kind of have to pull up on the release lever while at the same time you are pushing down on the opposite side. I'd say forces are an all-mountain binding, while cartel (which is still an all-mountain binding) is good at freestyle too. I do really like Raiden bindings though. If you don't know much about them look em up. They're pretty sick. I use the Zero which is basically their park binding (but is fine for all-mountain), but the Phantom is their do it all go-to binding.


----------



## Oggeman (Nov 18, 2013)

Thx for the reply! About the force bindings: its a 7/10 on the flex rating. How stiff is that? Will it be hard to do a jump now and then and maybe hit a rail?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Oggeman said:


> Thx for the reply! *About the force bindings: its a 7/10 on the flex rating.* How stiff is that? Will it be hard to do a jump now and then and maybe hit a rail?


Who says that? Union sure as hell doesn't.


----------



## Oggeman (Nov 18, 2013)

Forgot to say that i saw it on blue-tomato. What would you day the flex is? Like medium?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Oggeman said:


> Forgot to say that i saw it on blue-tomato. What would you day the flex is? Like medium?


Honestly, I tend to agree with the Union company line that a flex rating does not make sense. Instead I would look at something like response (incidentally, what Burton uses this year). But I am not sure a single number can adequately capture this either, as it is a result of a bunch of components (baseplate, highback, straps) and how they interact.

However to your question, I would say the Force indeed quite responsive - definitely more than medium response IMO.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Union Force will be a great fit on your CC. I had the identical set up and loved it.

I rode mainly groomed trails, but still had no problems in the glades or hitting a small jump every now and again.


----------

